# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox تحديثات :  LGM_1_24SD released - LG C193 added.

## mohamed73

New version - LGM_1_24SD is uploaded at support sites in LG section.
 - added full support, including USB cable supporting, for LG C193
 - added direct unlock for LG C193,C195,C195N,C199,C360,C360GO,C365,C370,C375 and S310.

----------

